# Worst luck with cars ive bought new...



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

Well friday night i was driving down a highway and noticed a car hitting its brakes about 200ft ahead of me then it looks like he hits something and then sparks come flying from under the car, and then i see some black leather with metal framed chairs in the road so i swerve to miss one and hit another and cracked my front bumper. Got an estimate done about 552bucks to fix it. Seems like i have bad luck with new vehicles my last one got totaled over almost 2 years ago it was a 2005 frontier only had that one like 3 months 4k miles on it. oh well take the good with the bad i guess. hopefully i can find a cheaper bumper for it to save a lil more on it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

So what is your question?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LMFAO..... UM SAY UR PRAYERS BEFORE YOU LEAVE THE HOUSE ?


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

The quesiton is where can i find a cheaper bumper for my car the autobody shop said 212 in parts i dunno if thats a great price or not???


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

*Around* 552 huh? $212 in parts isn't bad. You could shop around and deal with the parts dept. yourself and get the price down a bit, but you're looking at a savings of around $30. You could also get an SER bumper if you want, but you'd need new fogs as well.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Thats a resonable price it seems. Try search online for replacment bumpers. You can buy they reasonably priced but most of the time they come primed only and not painted. So you'll have to find someone to do that


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

$500 for parts and labor isn't bad. it cost me around $200 to get my bumper painted and that was at a discount


----------

